# UEFA Europa league 08 March



## OddsPoster (Feb 26, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
08 Mar 20:00 Metalist Kharkiv - Olympiacos Piraus 2.20 3.20 3.40 +124  
08 Mar 20:00 Atletico Madrid - Besiktas Istanbul 1.42 4.25 8.00 +131  
08 Mar 20:00 FC Twente Enschede - FC Schalke 04 2.62 3.20 2.70 +107  
08 Mar 20:00 Sporting Lisbon - Manchester City 4.20 3.30 1.91 +126  
08 Mar 22:05 Standard Liege - Hannover 96 2.70 3.25 2.60 +124  
08 Mar 22:05 Valencia CF - PSV Eindhoven 1.70 3.50 5.30 +129  
08 Mar 22:05 Manchester United - Athletic Bilbao 1.55 3.80 6.50 +130  
08 Mar 22:05 AZ Alkmaar - Udinese Calcio 2.30 3.25 3.10 +125


----------



## markvighan (Mar 7, 2012)

Sporting Lisbon v Man City
Over-confidence can be a dangerous thing but it is difficult to see how Manchester City can have any fears ahead of Thursday's trip to Portugal to take on Sporting Lisbon. The Citizens dispatched the Portuguese champions, FC Porto with aplomb in the last round of the Europa League and there is no doubting that Sporting are an inferior side to their compatriots.
Verdict -> Man City to win all the way


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 7, 2012)

I am also with you backing Manchester city. 
They have to win with a good difference to save the players for the hard matches that come in the Premier league. If they win with good difference they can save the main players in the next match at England.


----------

